# old farts



## theneuhauser (Oct 20, 2002)

I want to know how all of you deal with soreness and injuries. Any advice for a guy who's beginning to learn what is meant by feeling your age. i know im nobody's grandfather yet, but the old injuries are starting to take their toll. 
so what do you do for muscle soreness, or achy joints and such? do you follow regiments for stretching, eating, sleeping or anything that you believe improves your overall energy and health?


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

Hot Showers and I take joint supplement, Glucosmine/Chondroitin
Bob


----------



## Abbax8 (Oct 20, 2002)

I take a supplement called Blue Green Algae and another called Spectrabiotic from Cell Tech. My arthritis has left me alone and muscle soreness is minimal even after hard workouts. Age 47 tomorrow.

                                                           Peace
                                                            Dennis


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> 
> * take joint supplement, Glucosmine/Chondroitin
> Bob *



I'm only 28 but their a must for my life. I just can't take the kicking like I used to.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> 
> *Hot Showers and I take joint supplement, Glucosmine/Chondroitin
> Bob *



aha! that must be the traitor 's formula.

just kiddin ive heard that some people dont respond to glucosamine.




> I take a supplement called Blue Green Algae and another called Spectrabiotic from Cell Tech. My arthritis has left me alone and muscle soreness is minimal even after hard workouts. Age 47 tomorrow.



happy birthday!!!!
how did you come across these supplements?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 20, 2002)

ShadowMike's Hard Lemonade and Jack Daniels  takes away some of my ach and pain.
Other than that I use a dit dat jow thweat I pick up at a local shop and some white lotus joint med(about the same  but it smells better)    
I agree with the hot shower or a long hot bath.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> 
> *ShadowMike's Hard Lemonade and Jack Daniels  takes away some of my ach and pain.
> Other than that I use a dit dat jow thweat I pick up at a local shop and some white lotus joint med(about the same  but it smells better)
> I agree with the hot shower or a long hot bath. *


I like Doc's Lemonade
Bob


----------



## Abbax8 (Oct 20, 2002)

My wife is a Chiropractor. She sells them in her office to patients as part of nutritional treatment if their interested.

                                                             Peace
                                                              Dennis


----------



## ace (Oct 21, 2002)

Hot Showers are good 
Gluecose is good too.

A cold Swim After a hard 
Work out works for me.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Oct 21, 2002)

jfarnsworth wrote,

"I'm only 28 but their a must for my life. I just can't take the kicking like I used to."

Hey! I'm 27 and I just got into tricks   Well, I actually learned basic tricks early last year. I do get a little sore, but I bounce back after a day or two of rest   I guess I'm an over-grown kid hehehehehehe


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Nov 2, 2002)

Ice packs, heat packs, Icy Hot and pop Motrins like candy.  After training crack open a frosty one to deaden the senses :cheers:

But, what really has helped me is learning to pace myself and not always trying to keep up with the youngsters. In a few years they'll start feeling our pain too.  Also, when I first began I used to train quite a bit, over train I guess because I enjoyed it so much. But, when my knee used to swell as if someone took a friggin' crowbar to it I realized, R. it's time to slow down a bit you greybeard. Last thing I want is to be using a walker when I hit 45...


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 25, 2002)

Icy Hot.. Ice.. heat.. Rest.. Get right back to working out.. Good attitude.. and realization I may be almost 43.. I am not Old yet..*G*


----------



## D_Brady (Nov 26, 2002)

I am 37 , and I'm very far from being old , but I never let the young guns ever see me limp ,flinch,or slow to get up that would be like a drop of blood in an ocean full of sharks. I like your attitude kenpo tess.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D_Brady _
> 
> *I am 37 , and I'm very far from being old , but I never let the young guns ever see me limp ,flinch,or slow to get up that would be like a drop of blood in an ocean full of sharks. I like your attitude kenpo tess. *



Thank you Sir.. *S*


----------



## JDenz (Dec 18, 2002)

Tape glue a few screws and Dr. Pepper keep me together.


----------



## LeeKrol (Dec 18, 2002)

Vioxx and becoming good friends with my Orthopedic surgeon's nurse.  Oxycotin works too, right Ace?


----------



## JDenz (Dec 18, 2002)

Ya the nurse is a good thing Lee.  Oxycotin is awsome for headaches but it makes me real hyper lol.  That isn't so good when screws are holding you together


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Tape glue a few screws and Dr. Pepper keep me together. *



HA, HA, HA!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
Good one! I guess I should resort to the duct tape and glue to keep my old bones together too...


----------



## JDenz (Dec 19, 2002)

Well I got the screw to hold the ankle in place but it needs a little help from my friend Mr. tape,  And the Dr. Pepper keeps me strong. Lol but soon I won't have the screw anymore


----------

